
Pair.sh – Pairing Made Simple - odarriba
https://pair.sh
======
filleokus
Congrats on launching!

Some questions that perhaps could be clarified on the landing page:

How does it work? Is it screen sharing or more like VS Code Live? Does it work
with all editors? What’s the edge over other standard screen sharing
solutions?

And maybe it’s just me, but I think I use the term “pair programming” or
something much more than just “pairing” (but perhaps that’s because the direct
translation of pairing in Swedish essentially means mating)

------
btucker
[https://tuple.app/](https://tuple.app/) is another new entrant to this space.

------
OhSoHumble
'Encryption' is not spelled correctly on the homepage.

------
mmcclure
Is this is a potential replacement for Screenhero[1] (pair programming tool
that was acquired and shut down by Slack)? If so, I'm very, very interested.
I've been really surprised that nothing has jumped in to fill that niche,
Slack included, so looking forward to seeing this come out of closed beta.

[1]: [https://screenhero.com/](https://screenhero.com/)

~~~
cercatrova
Interestingly, Tuple[0] is a competitor to this site and directly references
Screenhero. The creator, Ben Orenstein, is a podcast host on the Art of
Product Podcast[1] along with Derick Reimer who created Drip.

[0] [https://tuple.app](https://tuple.app) [1]
[https://artofproductpodcast.com/](https://artofproductpodcast.com/)

------
odarriba
Pair.sh (at the moment just in closed beta and under active development) is a
pairing app built with low latency and real cross-platform in mind.

The team is currently working on OSX and Linux clients with some functionality
that will make Screenhero users very happy :)

~~~
camillovisini
Why Show HN while in closed beta?

------
MagicPropmaker
Very odd that a product for people who write code doesn't support Windows.

------
cheerlessbog
Nice work. I noticed a couple of misspellings on the main page though, you
might want to fix that.

------
nodesocket
Congratulations on the launch. Recommend you add a 1-2 minute overview video
on the landing page.

    
    
      - Do you have to install an application locally like Zoom?
      - Does it work with any editor?
      - Do you record paring sessions?

------
fourier_mode
What are the advantages over the pair just sharing a tmux session?

~~~
bitwize
Most developers these days use Visual Studio Code.

~~~
dvcrn
Do you have a source for that claim? I for my part barely know anyone using
vscode

~~~
crummy
[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2019#technology-_-...](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2019#technology-
_-most-popular-development-environments)

50.7% VS Code

31.5% Visual Studio

30.5% Notepad++

~~~
fourier_mode
How come the total percentage > 100?

~~~
crummy
It's a multiple choice question. I use VS Code and IntelliJ for example.

------
idle_zealot
Is your product's name pronounced "perish"?

------
woah
Is this a tool, or just collecting emails?

~~~
duncan-donuts
Yeah, when the GitHub link in the footer has no repos it feels a little
discouraging. Seems like they kind of missed their audience if they’re linking
to a GitHub organization with zero public repos. I am really interested in
this though. I am starting a remote gig soon and I’m told we’ll commonly pair
over tmux and I’m curious how this would be better.

------
purplezooey
they call it pair.sh but it's not a shell script

------
tptacek
I think the rules say sign-up pages like this can't be Show HN's.

~~~
tedmiston
Correct per
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html):

> Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so they can't
> be Show HNs.

I was looking forward to giving it a try but was stopped at a signup page.
Apparently it is not ready yet.

